# Posting a link in a comment on blog



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I got this very eloquent & confused comment :yuck: on my blog tonight ... 

_I want to express my thanks to you just for rescuing me from this issue. Because of researching through the online world and coming across advice which were not pleasant, I was thinking my entire life was done. Being alive without the presence of approaches to the problems you have fixed by means of the short post is a serious case, and those which might have badly affected my entire career if I had not discovered your web blog. Your main talents and kindness in touching all areas was helpful. I'm not sure what I would've done if I had not discovered such a solution like this. I can now look forward to my future. Thanks so much for this specialized and results-oriented guide. I won't hesitate to propose your web blog to anyone who needs to have counselling on this subject._ 

Then in bold was *blah blah blah* which was a link for a website that sells insulin pens. 

So my question is how did they do that ? 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am not sure. But I am getting hit with a bunch of these characters this week! :grit: I marked them as spam. I am going to recheck my permissions on the comments and see what is up with that.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

How did they embed the link under text?

BB Code 

*URL=http://www.myWeb.com]My Link[/URL* Note: substitute the first * with a [ and the second * with a ]

Here is a link with some great HTML copy and paste examples. http://www.quackit.com/html/examples/

My apologies if I misunderstood your question.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Halfway said:


> How did they embed the link under text?
> 
> BB Code
> 
> ...



No the link you gave is perfect ! Thank you !

This allows me to turn that spam into a learning experiences. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

katlupe said:


> I am not sure. But I am getting hit with a bunch of these characters this week! :grit: I marked them as spam. I am going to recheck my permissions on the comments and see what is up with that.


The second spam comment was similar to the one I posted only shorter. LAst month I think it was I got one with an embedded (is that the phrase I'm looking for?) link back to her coupon site. 
I didn't take the high road instead I posted on her site how rude spamming is. 
It's just that, I like you Katlupe, work hard on my blog. The traffic I receive has been hard earned. My blog's first priority isn't to make money but to document my la vida loca homesteading lifestyle. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had Berkey Water Filters spam my comments! I deleted it! Then I was kind enough to post a link for their product under my 'Other items for your consideration' section! I think I should earn a percentage of the products sold if it is going to be displayed on MY blog! After all I am the one the puts the hard work into my blog!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am getting these every day. At least 3 or 4. These spammers are not robots. That is why they are getting in. They are posting what they think is a quality comment. So blogger does not catch it. I mark them as spam and do not approve the comment. They are wasting their time. 

I allow other bloggers to post a comment with a link to their blog. But if they are not known to me, I click their user name, that takes me to their blogger account. You should see how many blogs they follow! Lots! They also do not have one of their own. And they just joined blogger this year. This year! This year and they follow a huge amount of blogs??? That sets off an alarm with me. I will not let them post a comment. Let's catch those spammers! If they want to pay me for an advertisement that would be fine.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

katlupe said:


> I am getting these every day. At least 3 or 4. These spammers are not robots. That is why they are getting in. They are posting what they think is a quality comment. So blogger does not catch it. I mark them as spam and do not approve the comment. They are wasting their time.
> 
> I allow other bloggers to post a comment with a link to their blog. But if they are not known to me, I click their user name, that takes me to their blogger account. You should see how many blogs they follow! Lots! They also do not have one of their own. And they just joined blogger this year. This year! This year and they follow a huge amount of blogs??? That sets off an alarm with me. I will not let them post a comment. Let's catch those spammers! If they want to pay me for an advertisement that would be fine.


I've often wondered about people who have a yardstick length of blogs they follow. How do they find the time, lol. 
I have a few who follow quietly who tend to model their posts after my content but as long as they don't poach pics off of my blog they can have @ it. 

Your right about the last two spammers I wrote about not being bots. English wasn't their first language for sure. And since both websites links that were embedded were for Pharmacies in India I can make an educated guess. 
Funny I don't get as upset @/with them as I do spammers who are American. 

I forgot to mention the guy who left a spam for his site/company selling rain barrel products. My post was on DIY rain barrels for under $10 vs his for over $60. I don't begrudge him selling rain barrels but don't do it on the back of my blog. 

As Katlupe wrote then ask me about ad space. Heck I'd even accept products as payment. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

It makes it tough when the best option is to ban all comments. I think the comments add to the value in so many ways, but when you start getting porn and other garbage, enough is enough.


----------

